# L.A. County Caravan for July 26th meet



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

As stated in the title, i am trying to get something going for this. Since we havent finalized a place to meet, im sure some of us will get lost, myself included. Plus, its cool to ride with a bunch of other nissans. Anyways, if youre down to ride, post here.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *As stated in the title, i am trying to get something going for this. Since we havent finalized a place to meet, im sure some of us will get lost, myself included. Plus, its cool to ride with a bunch of other nissans. Anyways, if youre down to ride, post here. *


I'm down


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

im down too


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know there are more L.A. county people going to this meet. After we get a few more people, we'll discuss a meeting point.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I know there are more L.A. county people going to this meet. After we get a few more people, we'll discuss a meeting point. *


 sounds good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm up for that ish b


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

same


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill go if i not working


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ill go if i not working *


 You are going. You are going to request that day off. If you are scheduled, you are going to call in sick. No question about it. YOU ARE GOING!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *You are going. You are going to request that day off. If you are scheduled, you are going to call in sick. No question about it. YOU ARE GOING! *


ya!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Me too. Im near Princess, I think.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Me too. Im near Princess, I think. *


Dont act like youre the only guy in the county. 

Now that we have a few people in this, where should we meet?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I recommend any in-n-out. Doesn't matter where, any will really do. From my experience, there is no better place to meet than an in-n-out.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats cool, i was thinking since some people like Princess and nismoxr live by the 605, how about we meet at the in N out in La Mirada, i think thats where its at, or is that out of the way?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres the list: hopefully no flakers.

1. Teknokid - South El Monte 
2. NismoPrincess - 
3. Iowna91 - Ontario
4. The Illest Rice - Oxnard
5. Vodkapwrsr20 - Los Angeles
6. Liuspeed - West Covina
7. NismoXr - Downey

Hey Princess, need your location to figure out a meeting place suitable for all of us.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

She said she lives near 5 and the 605 freeway meet.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think she lives in or nearby downey


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I live on the border of Pico rivera and whittier


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

told you she was near me


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *told you she was near me  *


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres the list again:

1. Teknokid - South El Monte 
2. NismoPrincess - Pico Rivera/Whittier
3. Iowna91 - Ontario
4. The Illest Rice - Oxnard
5. Vodkapwrsr20 - Los Angeles
6. Liuspeed - West Covina
7. NismoXr - Downey


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*pulls out a map*

nevermind, yahoo maps suck


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah im down for this caravan im in WESTSIDE!!! of LA


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres the list as of June 12 2K3:

1. Teknokid - South El Monte 
2. NismoPrincess - Pico Rivera/Whittier
3. Iowna91 - Ontario
4. The Illest Rice - Oxnard
5. Vodkapwrsr20 - Los Angeles
6. Liuspeed - West Covina
7. NismoXr - Downey
8. Dnyspeed - West Los Angeles


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so has anyone thought of a place to meet up?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Chris if i can go maybe i can meet up at ur house then i can just follow u to wherever ur gonna meet everyone else....


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

Count me in.

Kenny
Los Angeles, CA
1995 S14


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres the list as of June 17 2K3:

1. Teknokid "Chris"- South El Monte 
2. NismoPrincess - Pico Rivera/Whittier
3. Iowna91 - Ontario
4. The Illest Rice "AJ"- Oxnard
5. Vodkapwrsr20 - Los Angeles
6. Liuspeed - West Covina
7. NismoXr - Downey
8. Dnyspeed - West Los Angeles
9. Lisa - Arleta
10. Holisticbeatz "Kenny" - Los Angeles


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

Wait, this is a LA caravan? A caravan to where?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

2nd annual All-Nissan Bash, buddy. Read the title


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I am new to this Nissan Forums thing, however I would be willing to join you guys, just let me know where you want to meet, and I also have a friend with a NX2000 that might join the caravan


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

always good to have new people come in. See ya there


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> *I am new to this Nissan Forums thing, however I would be willing to join you guys, just let me know where you want to meet, and I also have a friend with a NX2000 that might join the caravan *


hey wassup dude, u live like 5 mins away from me 

if u want we can meet up and drive to the caravan meet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Any ideas where our caravan will meet?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The in-n-out that Tekno mentioned seems like a good idea 2 me


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

In - N - Out sounds cool, but it would be nice if it was close to the 605 or something. The In-N-Out in Downey is close to the 605


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *The in-n-out that Tekno mentioned seems like a good idea 2 me *


which In N Out


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

They suggested the one in La Mirada. But I suggest the one in downey because the freeway is closer to the one in Downey than La Mirada.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay how about the In N Out in Downey then? I have to figure out where its located then ill post a link for mapquest for everyone.


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

hey what time r we going to meet up 
and here the adress its (8767 firestone blvd.
downey , Ca 90241" in-n-out")
i taught u guys might need it
so just get directions from mapquest now 
from where ever ur coming from


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

ok, so now we just need to set a time.....


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

*Location*

Illest, wherever you want to meet that would be cool and I had one question though, does anyone know where exactly the meet is going to be held??


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Py...cs=9&name=In-N-Out+Burger&desc=(800)+786-1000


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sounds good to me I think I know where that is


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I did some research about the In-N-Out in Downey. To enter it is easy but when leaving it will be difficult on that road. the only to exit east bound towards the freeway is making a left turn from Lakewood blvd to Firestone. We will lose most of our people who will be following each other. It'll have to be someplace else. Near by off Firestone from the 605 is a new Target with a big parking lot. the entrance and exit to the target has a light signal so it will be easy for us to leave. this is a suggestion. If anyone else has different ideas, please let us know.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *. We will lose most of our people who will be following each other. *


how so?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Location*



Cali SE-R said:


> *Illest, wherever you want to meet that would be cool and I had one question though, does anyone know where exactly the meet is going to be held?? *


if u want, we can meet up at the 76 gas station on Las Posas Rd.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Location*



tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *if u want, we can meet up at the 76 gas station on Las Posas Rd. *


What city is that


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

what about the stonewood shopping center?
it has a big parking lot


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Target is a good enough parking lot. and closer to the 605 than stone wood. but the mall is cool too.


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

targets cool wit me too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

iowna91 said:


> *targets cool wit me too *


me too :banana:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

me too.

So where is the target at? is it by the stonewood mall?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Location*



nismoprincess said:


> *What city is that *


i was talking to Cali se-r, he lives a city away from me, hes on my way to all of u guys, thats why i suggested we met at the gas station in his city of camarillo so we can go and meet the rest of u guys(makes sense to me, dont know about u guys)



ya, target is cool with me too, does anyone have the address?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think it's the Target in Norwalk.....10600 Firestone Blvd
correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah thats the one. whatever is easiest to everyone. we all have to agree on it. we have more than month so its plenty of time.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont know any of those places you guys are talking about, but whatever u guys choose is fine with me


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Illest, thats all cool wit me, but if it is possible, there is a park and ride right off of Santa Rosa Rd./Pleasent Valley, that would be a little bit easier just so i dont have to back track.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

IM down--Garden Grove


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> *Illest, thats all cool wit me, but if it is possible, there is a park and ride right off of Santa Rosa Rd./Pleasent Valley, that would be a little bit easier just so i dont have to back track. *


i dont think i've seen it, i was cruisin camarillo last nite down santa rosa and pleasent valley.....i'm not too familiar with camarillo, but how far away is In n out from u?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres the list as of June 21 2K3:

1. Teknokid "Chris"- South El Monte 
2. NismoPrincess - Pico Rivera/Whittier
3. Iowna91 - Ontario
4. The Illest Rice "AJ"- Oxnard
5. Vodkapwrsr20 "Boris"- Los Angeles
6. Liuspeed - West Covina
7. NismoXr - Downey
8. Dnyspeed - West Los Angeles
9. Lisa - Arleta
10. Holisticbeatz "Kenny" - Los Angeles
11. Nissan1995 - Garden Grove


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Chris,

Due to the latest circumstances that have befallen me, I might not be a sure thing (see the Latest victim post in off-topic for more details)


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i also might have 3 friends follow me. so it going to be at Mile Square Park so far its in the lead. A '92 240sx,'98 200sx SE, And '96 Hardbody will be with me and my '95 200sx.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Illest, if you want to meet at the In n Out here in Camarillo that would be cool just because it is more familiar to you so just keep me in formed.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> *Illest, if you want to meet at the In n Out here in Camarillo that would be cool just because it is more familiar to you so just keep me in formed. *


PM me with your cell #


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hopefully my hid project should be completed by the meet


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

dont think yall having a meet without me im in for sure....L.A. Downtown area, what up Pedro!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> *dont think yall having a meet without me im in for sure....L.A. Downtown area, what up Pedro! *


long time no see. anything new with ur ride? hope to see u soon.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

uhmm yeah hoping to get my xenon kit this week, they are taking for ever bastards...uhmm hopefully the cf/hood, uhmmm.....i dont know what else hopefully my custom 2 inch mandrel bend polished catback exhaust with c/f muffler i dont know yet i got some things i want to do by this meet...Later

Rick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Chris,
> 
> Due to the latest circumstances that have befallen me, I might not be a sure thing (see the Latest victim post in off-topic for more details) *


 Boris...come on...you should still come...even if you're not sporting a Nissan...we can always pretend its a Nissan.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I Have up to four guys i can bring.. 3 classic se-rs and one 99 ga. I think well be there...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Boris...come on...you should still come...even if you're not sporting a Nissan...we can always pretend its a Nissan.  *


i have an extra nissan emblem, that way no matter what car u bring we can debadge it(if not nissan) and put the nissan emblem, 

but ya man, u should still come out


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That would be nice guys, except I have no transportation available to my use. The family beater (1990 pontiac grand am) will be in use that day and my mom wouldn't give me her 1999 corolla because her lease is 4 months from being over and she has 2k miles left without having to pay extra, so a trip to OC & back would be a no-no. If I could arrange transportation somehow, it would be real cool, but outside of that, I'll just have to listen to the great stories coming out of there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

take the bus









j/k, i'm sure if someone drops u off at the location(meet), someone would give u a ride


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> *uhmm yeah hoping to get my xenon kit this week, they are taking for ever bastards...uhmm hopefully the cf/hood, uhmmm.....i dont know what else hopefully my custom 2 inch mandrel bend polished catback exhaust with c/f muffler i dont know yet i got some things i want to do by this meet...Later
> 
> Rick *


awesome, you did quite a bit to your car since your purchase of your new wheels. can't wait to see it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *That would be nice guys, except I have no transportation available to my use. The family beater (1990 pontiac grand am) will be in use that day and my mom wouldn't give me her 1999 corolla because her lease is 4 months from being over and she has 2k miles left without having to pay extra, so a trip to OC & back would be a no-no. If I could arrange transportation somehow, it would be real cool, but outside of that, I'll just have to listen to the great stories coming out of there. *


Boris, talk to Eshei, maybe you and he can arrange something. It'd be awesome if you could come down. Also, what's the status on your ride? Is it a total loss, or are you just going to try and fix it up?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sam, with all my begging & pleading, I have gotten eshei to come down to the valley a grand total of 1 time. I'll ask him, but its out of the way for him, and Eshei isn't a guy known for going out of the way. BTW, if anyone's driving by the valley by way of the 101, 118, or 405 I have no problem meeting them up off an exit, if that could help. About the ride, I'll get pics up tomorrow (didn't have the time to visit K-Mart today) and let u guys judge on the condition, as my view might be a bit biased. I don't think its a total loss, but I'm still unsure what I want to do about it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boris 

call me ill see what i can do to help you out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, this guy that owns this car
http://b14nissan.org/JohnG.html

is interested in coming along....so he might show up to join our caravan


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey vodkapwr im near the 5 on osborne i'll probably go to the meet so if u need a ride or something just pm me and we will see whats up thing is im not 100% sure that im definately going ........


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

so guys we havent set a time to meet up


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey i got an idea Why dont you guy's meet up with the guy's that are coming up from San Diego and meet up at a park in Orange County cause that's were there headed


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

hey what about me!
i wanna go, i live in thousand oaks near u in camarillo and oxnard. might i suggest that we meet at the in-and-out in t.o. its on the way and then i wont be so lonesome goin to downey.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Boardridin08 said:


> *hey what about me!
> i wanna go, i live in thousand oaks near u in camarillo and oxnard. might i suggest that we meet at the in-and-out in t.o. its on the way and then i wont be so lonesome goin to downey. *




ooh, last minute ehh? ya we can meet up with u at in n out in TO, us oxnard and camarillo folks wil meet up in our local in n out and then drive down south on the 101 and meet u up

but i've never seen a in n out in TO


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

ok guys where we gunna meet up at befoe we head out cuz every1 is saying different palces? i live in san bernardino so if its far from here you gotta help me out with directions how to get where were gunna meet.

adam
91se-r


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

91 SR20 said:


> *ok guys where we gunna meet up at befoe we head out cuz every1 is saying different palces? i live in san bernardino so if its far from here you gotta help me out with directions how to get where were gunna meet.
> 
> adam
> 91se-r *




hey dude im in ontario u could me me at the shell station right off the 10 freeway and we can roll out to the target store in downey 
then go to the meet wit all these guys, but i still wanna know what time we are going to meet at the target so i know what time i should leave my house


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

yeah that sounds cool. what shell station off the 10 ? 

adam
91 se-r


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

yea u have to get off on 4th street we can meet there them go meet every1 else


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

soooo.... is there a set time and place yet


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *soooo.... is there a set time and place yet  *


 Time: No
Place : I think so


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

count me in  
is it still at target and at what time?

i stay up in LA


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Place: Target in Norwalk.....10600 Firestone Blvd

Time: 11am

The time is just the time i and a few others will get there. You can get there around that time but no later than 12:30. The meet in Mile Square Park should start around 1pm or so from what ive heard. This way we get time to meet and greet before the actual meet (hey that rhymes, pure genius)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *(hey that rhymes, pure genius) *


youre still whack b, j/k

aight, so us 805 ppl will meet up earlier cuz it takes like 1hr to get to LA if we punch it, then from there its all gravy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey chris,

call me asap ! i need to talk to u ! it urgent.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Liuspeed good luck Chris never returns PHONE CALLS........j/k ya chris need to talk to u also about the meet so when u can call me up bye.............


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya well i having alot of little doubts with chris as well.

been acting really strange lately.

edit :
seems like he got himself stung by a jelly fish.

crazyness.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*jellyfish in the pacific?*

alrite, so us 805 boys should be leaving the 805 like at 10 or so if u guys wanna meet up at 11am up norwalk, it takes us 55mins +traffic(if any). then it takes about 30 mins to get from norwalk to the meet, we should be cool


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

iowna91 PM ME YOUR PHONE NUMBER SO I CAN CALL U THE DAY OF THE MEET SO WE CAN MEET UP

ADAM
91 SE-R


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

thanks for keeping that on the low pro. at least i got some drugs out of it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*need to use caps*

OK, SO IS THE LA CARAVAN MEETING AT THE TARGET IN NORWALK AT 11AM OR WHAT? WE HAVE A LESS THAN A WEEK TO DECIDE!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn it AJ, yes it is.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn chris, looks like u recovered from that jellyfish pretty quick


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Whatever AJ, 

I hope everyone can make it. Anyways, off topic, anyone want to go to Extreme Autofest that night at the Pomona Fair Plex??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *Whatever AJ,
> 
> I hope everyone can make it. Anyways, off topic, anyone want to go to Extreme Autofest that night at the Pomona Fair Plex?? *


i think a lot of the ppl who are going to the meet are going to Dromo


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry guysi can go my STUPID boss schedeled(sp?) me when he said i had it off and now he says that he needs me. Freakin POS PEPBOYS!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nissan1995 said:


> *Sorry guysi can go my STUPID boss schedeled(sp?) me when he said i had it off and now he says that he needs me. Freakin POS PEPBOYS!!!!! *


call out sick? j/k, it'd be a burn out since your boss would already know u were trying to get the day off, sorry u couldnt go tho


----------



## Joseph77 (May 2, 2003)

Yo, Im interested in meeting up with some fellow Nissan folks. I moved here about 2.5 months ago from Dallas, and I have a 99 Maxima with some mods. Just let me know where you guys are meeting up and I will be there. Last time I tried to meet up with people though I was flaked on. So hopefully that will not happen this time as well. 
peace


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Joseph77 said:


> *Yo, Im interested in meeting up with some fellow Nissan folks. I moved here about 2.5 months ago from Dallas, and I have a 99 Maxima with some mods. Just let me know where you guys are meeting up and I will be there. Last time I tried to meet up with people though I was flaked on. So hopefully that will not happen this time as well.
> peace *


Place: Target in Norwalk.....10600 Firestone Blvd

Time: 11am sharp


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry to say this guys but i wont be able to go to the meet cuz my car was broken into 2 nights ago and they took my radio and all my nismo stuff that i had inside so sorry to say i wont be joinning u guys maybe ill see u guys at mossy


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

iowna91 said:


> *sorry to say this guys but i wont be able to go to the meet cuz my car was broken into 2 nights ago and they took my radio and all my nismo stuff that i had inside so sorry to say i wont be joinning u guys maybe ill see u guys at mossy *


 Sucks to hear that, man.  :balls: You should still come down anyways, so you get the opportunity to meet everyone before the Mossy show, as well as check out some phat rides that are there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Joseph77 said:


> *Yo, Im interested in meeting up with some fellow Nissan folks. I moved here about 2.5 months ago from Dallas, and I have a 99 Maxima with some mods. Just let me know where you guys are meeting up and I will be there. Last time I tried to meet up with people though I was flaked on. So hopefully that will not happen this time as well.
> peace *


what city r u in?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I didn't realize it was already this weekend


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> * I didn't realize it was already this weekend *



it sure is this weekend, it crept up fast didnt it


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Sam, how many are coming to your meet?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *it sure is this weekend, it crept up fast didnt it *


yup and unfortunately something important has come up and I can't make it to the "official" meet,  but I will go to the LA caravan pre-meet to meet up with the local L.A. people


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *yup and unfortunately something important has come up and I can't make it to the "official" meet,  but I will go to the LA caravan pre-meet to meet up with the local L.A. people *


Thats still cool. I think i saw you again in the pico/whittier area again. we were going opposite ways though


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *yup and unfortunately something important has come up and I can't make it to the "official" meet,  but I will go to the LA caravan pre-meet to meet up with the local L.A. people *


 Aw ... you've got to be kidding! Yeesh ... a couple days before and people are dropping like flies!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Aw ... you've got to be kidding! Yeesh ... a couple days before and people are dropping like flies!  *


I know I was looking forward to it too


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how many heads are going to the norwalk meet?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *how many heads are going to the norwalk meet? *


good question


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

im still going . so were gunna still meet at the target in norwalk at 11 right??whats the exact address with zip code so i can know how to get there from mapquest. what time is the meet gunna start at foutain valley?

adam
91 se-r


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Address is posted on last page...10600 Firestone blvd.

Just type in the city, state in mapquest & u should be fine. I'm too lazy to look it up. (Norwalk, CA)


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Can someone from the 805 please PM me their phone number? I"m in Simi Valley and would like to meet up with you guys for the drive down. Later!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cnynracer1 said:


> *Can someone from the 805 please PM me their phone number? I"m in Simi Valley and would like to meet up with you guys for the drive down. Later! *


yo frank, hit me up on AIM, my new screen name is ajracer805


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

albert can you pick up boris to the meet?

or 

can anyone pick up boris from van nuys?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Frank, I haven't heard anything from or about you since Mossy last year when you couldn't make it. You & the beast are always welcome to come.

Albert, Lisa had to coach a softball game, she was told at the last minute, so she's not available. If you, or anyone could give me a ride, I would appreciated


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Albert, Lisa had to coach a softball game, she was told at the last minute, so she's not available. If you, or anyone could give me a ride, I would appreciated *


r u gonna be at the in n out on van nuys blvd?


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

This ish is happening today, so I hope everyone is ready and I will see everyone there, Peace Out Late!!


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

when is this exactly going to end cuz i get off at 3:30 and wanted to go down there if ppl r still there???? so like 4:00 i should be there so if any can answer my question that would be great.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

4pm, hmmmm, by that time i think it should be just about over. People might head over to Dromo. You should check to make sure though.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

by 4, the actual meet would be prolly finished......if not, a lot of the ppl there would have already left.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it was cool meeting a few people at the caravan meet everyone was really cool  and there was a lot of nice rides. Hopefully I'll make it to mossy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *it was cool meeting a few people at the caravan meet everyone was really cool  and there was a lot of nice rides. Hopefully I'll make it to mossy  *


why didnt you go to the miles square park?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Yes, it was nice meeting everybody. sorry about the rough guiding.


----------

